
Ask: small weekend projects for Ruby-beginner? - roseleur
Hey guys,
wondering if there are any sites or maybe freelance boards with some beginner/intermediate level Ruby assignments?<p>I've followed quite some tutorials till now, though don't have any projects to work on. I've already looked around town, but there isn't any programming club or something around for me to join.
======
michaeldwp
Try some problems at <http://rubeque.com/> or <http://www.codeeval.com/>.
Project Euler is also good, as duggieawesome suggested. As you're doing the
problems, try and find "Ruby-esque" ways to solve them.

Other than that, run through the <http://RubyMonk.com> lessons, and try some
of the Ruby courses at <http://CodeSchool.com>.

The best way to learn is with hands-on stuff though. So, if you're looking to
get into Rails as well, I'd recommend what jfaucett recommended: try and pick
a (simple) app to build, and build it.

I'm not sure what town your in, but if you don't see any meetup groups (check
<http://meetup.com> .. or search Google), then why not create one?

I've heard that meetup.com can increase attendance to these meetups
significantly, but I think it depends on which town your in. (I.e. if people
in your town don't know about meetup.com, then it doesn't matter and you can
get away with a website and marketing it another way [try reaching out to
Python/Perl/Web Design groups and see if anyone would be interested in meeting
up to talk or learn Ruby]).

If you'll be meeting with a bunch of people who are new to Ruby, going through
RubyMonk.com together can be a good way to get people up to speed. Then try
Rails for Zombies Redux at <http://www.codeschool.com/courses/rails-for-
zombies-redux> (it's free).

But, yeah, practice, practice, practice. If you want some intermediate level
stuff to work on, try creating a Rails app. You'll likely come across some
intermediate-level stuff.

And good on ya for looking to improve your skills and get active in a local
community. That's great! :)

I hope this helps.

------
jfaucett
I'm learning rails/ruby right now. I don't know what your background is, but
I'd say try to just build something. For instance, last weekend I built a todo
app in rails and learned a lot about resources, routing, models, etc in rails
along the way.

hope this helps, good luck!

------
duggieawesome
If you want to simply practice coding, check out Project Euler. Essentially,
it's problem solving for programmers.

As for building a small product, try automating a simple task that you do
every day.

------
orangethirty
Go to github and fix bugs on some OSS projects.

